# Cardomom FO?  Not hoping for much but still hoping a bit



## not_ally (Apr 17, 2015)

I do not like most foodie smells, but love cardamom (mixed with honey and orange).  Anyway, the EO's are really expensive - too much so to test in soap, really, and even then they are hit or miss)  And very few FO mftrs actually seem to make a cardamom scent.  I have done a lot of googling and not found one, I just thought I would throw this out and see if anyone was a cardamom nut. 

Or even a good and true (even if expensive) EO.  I will just reserve it to use in lotion/oil for family and besties.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 17, 2015)

I've not found a straight up cardamom.  I do use NG's Teakwood & Cardamom in my guy soap and I love it but it's not straight cardamom.  I too love the smell of cardamom, I use it to make Chai Tea.  I'll be following this.


----------



## not_ally (Apr 17, 2015)

Shunt, I really like NG's Teakwood and Cardamom too, one of my go to's for guys (and for me, even though I am not one.)  I have almost given up hope on finding a good true cardamom scent.  Apparently TSW's was fairly good, but not sure what is going on there these days.  Do you have any of that?  I would buy it from you and try to get one of the FO makers to dupe if it is good.  I am kind of obsessed with this scent.


----------



## kumudini (Apr 17, 2015)

Now that you asked this question I looked up EO prices on bulk apothecary site. Cardamom is the 19 th costliest and sandalwood was the 4th. Cinnamon bark oil is more expensive than this.But really you may not need to use much. You could try using powdered cardamom in a HP soap. I say this because I use it in cooking towards the very end and it doesn't take much to aromatize a huge pot of something. May be I should try to do this in a one pound batch and report here as I myself love cardamom.
On a side note, I have been rethinking using EOs in a wash off product. Most of them are such healing powerhouses, It takes mere drops to help some condition. Like I find 2 drops of lavender oil at bed time is enough to send both of us in to a nice sleep. Few drops of Eucalyptus oil in steaming water helps a cold, so on and so forth. It almost feels Iam being irresponsible with these resources. That people could avoid so many meds and their side effects if they are made aware of such natural remedies.


----------



## not_ally (Apr 17, 2015)

V, so far I have only done CP and MP.   Kind of afraid of starting out on HP, not sure why, I will bite the bullet and do it soon.  Just another new process and I am still working hard on CP.

I assumed, at least in CP, that the lye would eat up the scent from powdered cardamom.  Is it that much different in HP?  I have been thinking of maybe infusing it it, but  again, the lye thing.

I get you on EO's.  I diffuse them a lot, and (maybe I am imagining this) but they make me feel better, and change my moods.   Also, am a big fan of Ayurveda.  I'm not going to go into at length here, but my dad (Ivy League PHd, lifetime as a biochemist in innovative, investigative medical research stuff) is, as well. He is a bit Aspergery, but he makes a **** good argument.


----------



## kumudini (Apr 17, 2015)

I do think that CP would eat it up. But in HP, the lye is pretty much used up, so may be it will leave the powder alone. Another thought is, even if it survives, would it last? Only an experiment can give us the answer, Iam going to do it. I'm going to use seeds only from some 20 pods in a one pound batch. May be I will let it infuse in my superfatting oil. I will keep you updated. 

About HP, you probably know it's not very difficult. Just make sure you use full water, have pot with a capacity of atleast 3 times your full batch size. And select scents with a higher flash point. It def is not going to look as pretty as CP, it's difficult to get delicate swirls. I don't do swirling, so no biggie for me. My friends like the relatively softer texture of HP soaps better.

Many successful people have that aspergers feel to them. I think that is why they excel as they can really focus on some things. My hubby is one of those.


----------



## Mr.Clean (Apr 17, 2015)

I pay about $20 for 30 ml of cardamom EO. I pay far mor for real sandalwood EO.


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 17, 2015)

I got cardamom eo from Liberty Naturals, it wasn't too awful in price if I remember correctly. Its quite strong too so I don't think you would need to use a lot.


----------



## kumudini (May 1, 2015)

*update*

so, it has been 10 days since I made my HP soap scented with ground cardamom only. It smells not like soap or cardamom but like some Indian dessert made with milk, Kheer to be precise. I didn't have any milk in the recipe. Its not a bad thing I say but definitely no discernible cardamom scent. Have not tried it yet so don't know if it is a bit scratchy from the ground seeds.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 6, 2015)

I make a Spiced Oatmeal, Milk and Honey soap and I add cloves, cinnamon and nutmeg and you can smell the spice. It's very very light, but it IS there.


----------



## kumudini (May 6, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> I make a Spiced Oatmeal, Milk and Honey soap and I add cloves, cinnamon and nutmeg and you can smell the spice. It's very very light, but it IS there.


I agree DD, I made a similar soap and scented with sweet Orange EO, it is a yummy aroma, but I become a purple potato after using it as its super scratchy.


----------



## cmzaha (May 6, 2015)

The best price I have found is 56.67 at New Directions Aromatics for 3.3 oz. I do have a cardamon fo that smells very close but I think it came from Scent Works. Do not have time to find it but will look when I get home. Even the fo was not cheap


----------



## not_ally (May 6, 2015)

Thanks, you guys, for the input and suggestions on EO.  Carolyn, I think that Scentworks one was the one that people recommended most highly all round for a good cardomom FO.  Unfortunately on all the threads I've seen (here and on other boards) that is not one of the ones that others are duping, or at least have so far.  The problem w/both LN and NDA is their minimums, I am really trying to watch the budget right now, but might have to just do it at some point.

V, thanks for updating on using cardomom powder.  On another board someone recommended a sort of tri-fold approach to adding a scent - think it was chamomile, maybe - that o/w would not survive lye, by using really really strong tea for the water, double/triple infused oil, and then adding ground herbs to the mix at trace.  Might try that at some point.  Will go back and try and find that thread and post here, I did before somewhere.


----------



## kumudini (May 6, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Thanks, you guys, for the input and suggestions on EO. Carolyn, I think that Scentworks one was the one that people recommended most highly all round for a good cardomom FO. Unfortunately on all the threads I've seen (here and on other boards) that is not one of the ones that others are duping, or at least have so far. The problem w/both LN and NDA is their minimums, I am really trying to watch the budget right now, but might have to just do it at some point.
> 
> V, thanks for updating on using cardomom powder. On another board someone recommended a sort of tri-fold approach to adding a scent - think it was chamomile, maybe - that o/w would not survive lye, by using really really strong tea for the water, double/triple infused oil, and then adding ground herbs to the mix at trace. Might try that at some point. Will go back and try and find that thread and post here, I did before somewhere.


 
not_ally, I need to PM you and it says your inbox is full and can not accept any more msgs. could you please please delete some?


----------



## not_ally (May 6, 2015)

Sorry, V, didn't realize it was full until I got an email from someone else today.  I deleted some of them, so should be OK now.  Also, if it not against the terms of use (mods, please delete/edit if so), my email is [email protected].


----------



## kumudini (May 6, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Sorry, V, didn't realize it was full until I got an email from someone else today. I deleted some of them, so should be OK now. Also, if it not against the terms of use (mods, please delete/edit if so), my email is [email protected]


 
so nice, thank you. message sent. Back to the thread


----------



## cmzaha (May 6, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Thanks, you guys, for the input and suggestions on EO. Carolyn, I think that Scentworks one was the one that people recommended most highly all round for a good cardomom FO. Unfortunately on all the threads I've seen (here and on other boards) that is not one of the ones that others are duping, or at least have so far. The problem w/both LN and NDA is their minimums, I am really trying to watch the budget right now, but might have to just do it at some point.
> 
> V, thanks for updating on using cardomom powder. On another board someone recommended a sort of tri-fold approach to adding a scent - think it was chamomile, maybe - that o/w would not survive lye, by using really really strong tea for the water, double/triple infused oil, and then adding ground herbs to the mix at trace. Might try that at some point. Will go back and try and find that thread and post here, I did before somewhere.


After the 17th of this month I will be putting together an order at NDA if you are interested in the cardamom I am sure we could work out something and add it into my order. I know their min is a pain, but I am going to be getting around 10 lbs of oils so another few ounces won't really matter...and you are not that far away


----------



## not_ally (May 6, 2015)

Carolyn, if it would not be a huge PITA, that would be great.  If you could PM me here or on my gmail at [email protected], I would be very grateful to add to be able to add to your order and pay for extra shipping, I know that will be burdensome no matter what.  Thank you.


----------



## jules92207 (May 6, 2015)

not_ally, I have a little left I can send you from Liberty Naturals if you want. Its not very much but it's yours if you want it.


----------



## not_ally (May 6, 2015)

That is so kind of you, Jules.  Really, it is amazing how kind people are here.  I don't want you to go to the trouble if I can get tag on to Carolyn's order and it works out, but may hit you up on it later?  Also, please feel free to pm me for anything I might have that you want (I do have an amazing random assortment of things   You don't live in the Socal area, do you?


----------



## jules92207 (May 7, 2015)

Close, I'm in Fresno. Always happy to share the wealth. A little package to you wouldn't cost much if you change your mind.


----------

